# Wireless doesn't start with net.ethx command [SOLVED]

## VinzC

Hi.

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 and an encrypted wireless LAN. On my laptop wireless starts only when I type the following command:

```
iwconfig eth1 essid MyAP key <My Key> && dhcpcd -h solo -D eth1
```

After that I can see and use the LAN. eth0 is a Broadcom 44xx series, which works fine, eth1 is the wlan interface. I'm using package ipw2200.

EDIT: When I boot the laptop, /etc/init.d/net.eth1 status reports net.eth1 has been started although I didn't add net.eth1 to any runlevel.

I've setup /etc/conf.d/net:

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-t 8"

fallback_eth0=( "192.168.5.10 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
```

and /etc.conf.d/wireless:

```
# Network selection on wireless interface

essid_eth1="any"

preferred_aps_eth1=( "MyAP" )

key_MyAP="<My Key>"

dhcpcd_defaults="-t 5"
```

I have

Gentoo dev sources 2.6.11-gentoo-r3,

net-wireless/wireless-tools-27,

net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.1,

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.2,

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.10-r2,

sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86,

app-shells/bash-3.0-r8 and

sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2.

if I run /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start, not only the init script fails but I also get this error in the logs:

```
Mar 19 16:48:39 solo ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Mar 19 16:48:49 solo rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for eth1
```

.

Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.

----------

## VinzC

I had to remove essid_eth1="any". Then it worked.

----------

